# Kauzy&Oq finally meet!



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Oquirrh and Kauzy got to play at Tanner Park tonight. Kauzy is such a cutie and fit right in to our pack.


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

JOY!! They all look so happy!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

We had a great time. It was fun putting faces to names last night. Its the first time I've met a forum friend in real life.


----------

